# Can I convert an internal overflow INTO a canister filter?



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Have you thought about just using a canister filter with the overflow?


----------



## saucynoodles (Sep 29, 2011)

Dogfish:
Yeah, but then I'd have to buy one! I already have all the other stuff on hand, except one adaptor.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

The only thing would be getting the media packed in so that there would be no bypass.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

When I bought my 110g tank used it was drilled with out the over flow cover. 
I used a Eheim 2080 filter and use a intake screen 2 in above the gravel and I had my return 2 in below the water surface . I use all clear PVC and underneath I had installed ball valves to shut the flow to do maintenance on my filter . 
The Eheim hoses remove from the canister witch made it easy to remove the filter from the cabinet for cleaning , I never had any problem with this set-up.
IMO: Eheim has a few good filters that the houses are remove from the 
canister for cleaning by a flick of a lever.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

If the tank sucks in too much air, maybe look at redoing the plumbing instead just to fix that. I assume you have a sump already with it.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, you can plumb a canister through the drilled holes. 
Make sure you can turn off the flow for servicing the filter. Ball valves in the tubing, if the filter does not already have that covered. 
I would run it a bit to be sure there is always good flow before placing the heater in there. 
Put all that media in a coarse mesh bag (around here onions and avocados come in those bags, and they will hold up in an aquarium) so you can remove it for cleaning. Be ready to vacuum the bottom of that chamber, it will get gunked up.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Diana said:


> Yes, you can plumb a canister through the drilled holes.
> Make sure you can turn off the flow for servicing the filter. Ball valves in the tubing, if the filter does not already have that covered.
> I would run it a bit to be sure there is always good flow before placing the heater in there.
> Put all that media in a coarse mesh bag (around here onions and avocados come in those bags, and they will hold up in an aquarium) so you can remove it for cleaning. Be ready to vacuum the bottom of that chamber, it will get gunked up.


That's not what they're asking, they basically want to make their overflow a kind of filter.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd be concerned about the system running dry. The overflow hasn't much leeway for evaporation. Maybe if the tank is kept covered? I don't know why it wouldn't work otherwise. Be a very small filter, bypass and clogging would be issues as well.

Or you could use both holes for drains and just run the return separate on the outside. If one drain is run full it is completely silent and doesn't draw air into the sump. Then the second drain is mostly an emergency drain and run either dry or with just a trickle of water that runs silent and doesn't draw air into the sump. Google Herbie overflow for the whys and hows.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The space in those overflows might be a bit small if that is the only filter media there is. I could see it as a screened intake for a canister filter, but not by itself as a filter.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If it were me, I'd spend $20 and create a nice sump. Would be way more effective and it sounds like you've already got just about everything you'd need.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Fix your plumbing and you'll be golden. Lots of info on how to fix it.


----------



## saucynoodles (Sep 29, 2011)

I estimate my overflow will allow for 18 cubic feet of evap before it runs dry, so I don't think that would be a problem. The return is already glued in place, with an elbow glued on the top (into which a spray type thingy is screwed). I was hoping to not have to buy too much stuff, but I suppose I could replace that bulkhead and plumb it for a Herbie. I was also hoping not to have an external return, but that is also no big deal. I guess I misunderstood Herbies - I though too much air (for a low-tech planted tank) enters the secondary drain, but is that not so?


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

It would be an internal sump more than a canister


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

saucynoodles said:


> I estimate my overflow will allow for 18 cubic feet of evap before it runs dry



that would be like 3' x 3' x 2' or 4' x 2' x 2.25'?


----------



## saucynoodles (Sep 29, 2011)

livingword26 said:


> that would be like 3' x 3' x 2' or 4' x 2' x 2.25'?


 
HA!!!!!!!! Teach me to check my work!!! Yeah, I divided cubic inches by 144, not 1728. Doh. Try again: 1.5 cubic feet. Insert ashamed face...


----------

